# Buy Avocado Oil



## Lucy364 (Jan 14, 2010)

For buying avocado oil.  Buy Avocado Oil The last time I checked it was 27 bucks a gallon, and they have unrefined as well, not sure how much.


----------



## carebear (Jan 14, 2010)

about the same cost as Columbus Foods and Oils by Nature but if you are local that could save you a bundle.

anyone ever used them before?


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess you would want to use the unrefined.  It is $10 less at soapers choice; however, if you are local as Carebear suggests, it would be less costly to buy it locally w/o shipping.


----------

